# Rig Trip......



## 0ffSh0re_Chronicles (Dec 2, 2016)

Was wondering if anyone was making any rig trips anytime in the next few weeks that might have room for 2 more? Definitely willing to split expenses. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sea state if all over the place from what I see. wait for the right weather window....


----------

